# Sydney Replacement Boarder



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a 2006 Outback Sydney and need to replace some of the boarder in my camper after the cats decided to sharpen their nails on the wall. I've got the olive green with the ferns and leaves on it and only need a 4' piece. Is there any place to order this or do I have to go to a dealer or the manifactor for this? Thanks for the help. BTW going to get our kitty declawed so this would happen again.


----------

